# Dumbest you ever felt



## cdcarter (Jul 9, 2007)

We've all been there ... looking at a ruined project and wondering how we could possibly be any more stupid. I'm not talking about skill stuff and bad luck, but just brain farts (can I say that here? ). I've glued the long tube in the short blank and forgotten to mill, but I think the most frustrating mistakes for me have been assembly errors, usually on pens with which I lack experience. 

What are your most frustrating lapses?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 9, 2007)

getting married a second time??[}][][}][][]


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 9, 2007)

Measure ONCE and cut!!! DOOH!!!


----------



## beamer (Jul 9, 2007)

Measuring twice .... incorrectly ... cutting once and then realizing it.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jul 9, 2007)

Went I bent my mandrel.  Check out the picture in my "couple of bowls I made over the 4th" to see why.[:I]


----------



## woodman928 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've cut it twice and its still to short. [!][!][]

Jay


----------



## MDWine (Jul 10, 2007)

Gluing a large wad of papertowel to my fingers in an early attempt at a CA finish...  THAT STUFF GETS HOT!!!  Glad I had an ice tea to cool it down!... BTW, didja know that moisture can make CA set really hard? [xx(]


----------



## eskimo (Jul 10, 2007)

Leaving the door to my shop open when I wasn't there.  Apparently, when given a choice, a dog will only chew on your best burl.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 10, 2007)

Cutting blanks for an E.A. and cutting them too short.  Felt stupid.
Cut another set of blanks...too short.  Stomp away in disgust.
A few days later...try cutting a blank for that E.A. again...too short.  Argh!
Week later...measure twice, cut, too short...[V]

Sometimes I think I'm too dumb to live.  Good thing I had good parents.  I personally think it's fortunate I'm not a Darwin Award winner.

Edited to add this.  I still haven't made that pen.  I'll post it if and when I ever do.[B)]


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Gluing a large wad of papertowel to my fingers in an early attempt at a CA finish...  THAT STUFF GETS HOT!!!  Glad I had an ice tea to cool it down!... BTW, didja know that moisture can make CA set really hard? [xx(]



Mike,
Did the lemon in the tea help with the CA smell ??? [:0]


----------



## MDWine (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> Did the lemon in the tea help with the CA smell ??? [:0]



Nope, the smell of CA and FRYING FLESH was not altered at all! [] []


----------



## mewell (Jul 11, 2007)

When making cigar pens: Not having the "longs" and "shorts" separated so I glued short tubes in <u>long</u> blanks! [:0]


----------

